# Creatures of the Ethereal Plane



## Sir Robilar (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there,
for my 3.5 game "Pirates of the Ethereal Plane" I am looking for creatures native to the ethereal plane. Does anyone know monsters besides the following? 


Ethereal Filcher
Phase Spider
Ethereal Marauder
Night Hag


Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 12, 2010)

Dharculus (Planar Handbook, p112)
Ephemeral Swarm (Monster Manual III, p50)
Ethereal Defiler (Monster Manual V, p54)
Ethereal Dragon (Draconomicon, p179)
Ethereal Ooze (Fiend Folio, p63)
Joystealer (Monster Manual IV, p78)
Thought Eater (Expanded Psionics Handbook, p211)
Thought Slayer (Expanded Psionics Handbook, p212)
Xill (Monster Manual v.3.5, p259)


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Oct 12, 2010)

From MMii:

Ether Scarab
Ethereal Doppelganger 
Ethereal Slayer

Also:

Ghosts. (not native, but they spend a lot of time there!)

Also, I think the "Deluxe Book of Templates" has an "ethereal creature" template.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 12, 2010)

Dude.

ETHERGAUNTS (Fiend Folio) FTW!


----------



## countgray (Oct 13, 2010)

These are from 3.5 edition and before:
Angel, Deva, Monadic	Fiend Folio
Aoa, Droplet	FF
Aoa, Sphere	FF
Apparition	Tome of Horrors
Argent Spider	WOTC website
Devourer	Monster Manual
Dharculus	Planar Handbook
Dragon, Ectoplasmic	WOTC website
Dragon, Ethereal	Draconomicon
Dwarf, Aleithian	WOTC website
Ecto Fragments	WOTC website
Ectoplasmic Vermin	GhostWalk
Elemental, Ectoplasm Elemental, Elder	WOTC website
Elemental, Ectoplasm Elemental, Greater	WOTC website
Elemental, Ectoplasm Elemental, Huge	WOTC website
Elemental, Ectoplasm Elemental, Large	WOTC website
Elemental, Ectoplasm Elemental, Medium	WOTC website
Elemental, Ectoplasm Elemental, Small	WOTC website
Elf, Ghost	Dragon 313
Ephemeral Swarm	MM3
Ether Scarab	MM2
Ethereal Defiler	MM5
Ethereal Destrier	MM
Ethereal Doppleganger	MM2
Ethereal Filcher	MM
Ethereal Marauder	MM
Ethereal Ooze	FF
Ethereal Rat	TOH
Ethereal Slayer	MM2
Ethergaunt	FF
Ethergaunt, Black	FF
Ethergaunt, Red	FF
Ethergaunt, White	FF
Ghost	MM
Ghost Eater	GW
Ghostly Dragon Template	Drac
Gingwatzim, Eoluzim	Dr 295
Gingwatzim, Graegzim	Dr 295
Gingwatzim, Maronzim	Dr 295
Gingwatzim, Naranzim	Dr 295
Gingwatzim, Pakim	Dr 295
Living Ferroplasm	WOTC
Nethersight Mastiff	MM2
Nilshai	Unapproachable East
Nishruu	Monsters of Faerûn, Lost Empires of Faerûn
Phantom	TOH
Planetouched, Shyft	FF
Poltergeist	TOH
Psionic Elemental, Elder	TOH
Psionic Elemental, Greater	TOH
Psionic Elemental, Huge	TOH
Psionic Elemental, Large	TOH
Psionic Elemental, Medium	TOH
Psionic Elemental, Small	TOH
Sacred Watcher	BoED
Shedu	FF
Spectral Troll	TOH
Thought Eater	Expanded Psionic Handbook
Thought Slayer	XPH
Wizshade	Bestiary of the Realms Vol 1 (MC7, MCA4, Volos Guide to Magic)
Xill	MM


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 13, 2010)

Technically Night Hags are native to the Gray Waste (unless you're playing in Golarion, where they're changed to Ethereal natives).

Per 2e Planescape Monstrous Compendium III (covering the inner planes, including the ethereal):
Devourers
Brain Collectors
Shedu
Dhours
Foo Creatures
Nathri
Xill
Phase Spider
Terithran

Not comprehensive as there were others listed elsewhere too in the Guide to the Ethereal for instance, and later on in 3e.


----------



## Sir Robilar (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot to you! Plenty to fill my campaign with nastiness now.


----------

